# MacLaren's Imperial Cheese



## Wheelah23 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like some high quality cheese, doesn't it... I dug this today as well. It is a milk glass jar, about 3 inches high. There is a bunch of embossing on the base. You can probably read what it says, and I'm too lazy to write it out. Any ideas?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 19, 2011)

I have some ideas.. too lazy to write them out.. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's an older post. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Cheese-jar/m-382077/tm.htm


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 20, 2011)

It's Canadian, coming from McLaren's of Hamilton, Ontario, from the 1890s to the early 1900s. It contained a higher-end cheese spread. When originally packaged, these fellows had milk glass caps and were labelled with fairly elaborate labels. There are three or four sizes and there is also a clear glass version which is around a pint in size and embossed on the sides. The crossed keys were McLaren's trademark for the company's Key Brand line of products. The smallest size, as pictured, is fairly common and worth in the $5 to $20 range Rarity and value increases by size. Food bottle collectors really prefer them with the caps and labelled.


----------

